# So how does this work?



## Drew Grey (19 May 2016)

So I've applied for the forces and have a aptitude test scheduled and everything but then I it dawned on me how am I gonna pay all my monthly bills while I'm in training for a few months? And what if I can't save up to cover all my bills while I'm in training? How did you guys do it?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 May 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> So I've applied for the forces and have a aptitude test scheduled and everything but then I it dawned on me how am I gonna pay all my monthly bills while I'm in training for a few months? And what if I can't save up to cover all my bills while I'm in training? How did you guys do it?



You are paid on a semi monthly basis.


----------



## sarahsmom (19 May 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> So I've applied for the forces and have a aptitude test scheduled and everything but then I it dawned on me how am I gonna pay all my monthly bills while I'm in training for a few months? And what if I can't save up to cover all my bills while I'm in training? How did you guys do it?


You get paid while you are in training.
You will have some limited access to your phone or computer, so you can do some internet banking as required.
This is mainly if you go Reg F. Reserves mainly train on the weekends.
It's also a good mental exercise for if/when you get deployed. What will you do with your bills when you are halfway around the world?


----------



## NavyHopeful (19 May 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> So I've applied for the forces and have a aptitude test scheduled and everything but then I it dawned on me how am I gonna pay all my monthly bills while I'm in training for a few months? And what if I can't save up to cover all my bills while I'm in training? How did you guys do it?



If you are married or common-law, make a plan with your significant other to make sure this is as seamless as possible.

If you are single, be up front with the service providers (cell phone, credit card, etc.) and let them know that you will be going to BMQ (when you get your dates).

In my experiences, as long as I let my bill companies know I was going to be out of touch for X amount of time because of work-related things, they have been pretty good at working with me.

The best advice anyone can give you (myself included) is to keep asking questions, and get all the facts.  Anyone on these forums are more than willing to offer help to those who ask.

Good luck, and hope you do well.

Cheers.

Rev

*NOTE:  Edited because I clicked on the wrong quote...  Too early, no coffee...


----------



## mariomike (19 May 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> So I've applied for the forces < snip >



Are you applying for Regular Force or Reserve?


----------



## gijoefontaine (21 May 2016)

It really doesn't matter if your reg or reserve. Your still paid semi monthly. Paleomedic stated that reserves maily train on weekends is not accurate. Plenty on reservist go on BMQ, BMQ-L, trade course, predeployment etc... away from home the same as reg but some courses are just shorter. 

Like NavyHopeful said. Get all the facts you can. And talk to your unit or your section commander. They have all been there. They can help and relate

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## PuckChaser (21 May 2016)

gijoefontaine said:
			
		

> away from home the same as reg but some courses are just shorter.



That's a blanket statement that's not true. Reservists on Cl A service are also paid semi-monthly, but with a 1 pay period delay (paid for work from 1-15th on 30th). That takes a bit more planning than knowing that the same amount is being dumped in your bank account every 15th and 3th.


----------



## sarahsmom (21 May 2016)

I thought RegF also got paid 1 pay cycle late?I remember at Basic everyone being told that the first pay may only have 1 or 2 days on it (swearing in and one other day) and after that we start getting paid in full. And after that the pay doesn't vary wildly, if at all.
Lots of jobs get paid in arrears. The military certainly is not unique in that respect.
As for my "reserves mainly train on weekends" comment, the OP sounded like he was questioning paying his bills while being away from home for the first time, which I assumed meant Reg F basic. I am aware reservists sometimes do full-time basic, and that many of the trades courses are only given on a full time basis.
It would help if the OP would come back and tell us which component they applied for, Reg or PRes.


----------



## gijoefontaine (21 May 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That's a blanket statement that's not true. Reservists on Cl A service are also paid semi-monthly, but with a 1 pay period delay (paid for work from 1-15th on 30th). That takes a bit more planning than knowing that the same amount is being dumped in your bank account every 15th and 3th.


Class b (ON COURSE) and class c are paid on the 15th for the work done on the 15th. This guy is going on course. He's not asking about his tuesday nights.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2016)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> It would help if the OP would come back and tell us which component they applied for, Reg or PRes.



I agree.


----------



## Alan_Gomes (21 May 2016)

visiting your CFRC in person is always a good idea if you have some specific questions


----------



## Drew Grey (27 May 2016)

Hey all,

Sorry for the late reply. I am applying for the regular force.

Another question that I have as well is do they deduct rent from you while your in BMQ and at a battle school for infantry training? Cause if thats the case then Im paying two rents? one for my place back home and one for BMQ?


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> Another question that I have as well is do they deduct rent from you while your in BMQ and at a battle school for infantry training?



The Rations and Quarters Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/33594.425
18 pages.

Room and board while at BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/72472.50.html
3 pages.

Rations and Quarters
The following amounts (subject to change) will be deducted automatically each month from your pay:
a.Non-commissioned members (single): $627,80;
b.Non-commissioned members (married/common law): $527,87;
c.Officers (single): $648,41; and
d.Officers (married/common law): $527,87.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page

etc...


----------



## NavyHopeful (31 May 2016)

Drew Grey said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I am applying for the regular force.
> 
> Another question that I have as well is do they deduct rent from you while your in BMQ and at a battle school for infantry training? Cause if thats the case then Im paying two rents? one for my place back home and one for BMQ?



A couple things about this post have me scratching my noggin...

First off, where is HOME?

(If someone with more knowledge than I have can give any advice to a possible PLD claim, if the OP is in a PLD area?)

Secondly, what trades are you hoping for?  I ask this because I know of a couple Navy guys who were from Halifax, sent to BMQ, and then posted back to Halifax for trades training.  When they returned to Halifax, they were allowed to submit a memo/admin paperwork to live in their home instead of on base.

I've checked your profile, and there isn't really much to tell us about yourself.  If it is at all possible, would you be able to shed a little more light on yourself so we can give you a little more directed information.  It is easier to give ideas that would be more specific to your case, and more relevant than to give you a bunch of general information that may or may not apply to your scenario.

For example, I can give you the rundown of the beginnings of your career as a W Eng Tech, but my information is probably not as relevant if you are going combat arms (Infantry, Artillery, etc.)  From your posts, I can only assume you are choosing Infantry, but without any amplifying details, I can only assume.  And when you assume, well you know the rest...

Cheers,

Rev


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2016)

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> First off, where is HOME?





			
				Drew Grey said:
			
		

> I was going to pick Edmonton since thats where I'm located.


----------



## NavyHopeful (1 Jun 2016)

Thanks MM... Didn't see that post.

So, to Drew, I know Edmonton is in a PLD area.  I would ask your recruiting centre what the guidelines would be for you to (possibly) be able to apply for PLD when you are at BMQ in Quebec and SQ (wherever they have that).

I'm not too sure how they work the posting message magic (attached posted to BMQ or SQ), but I know that that has happened in a few cases here in Halifax to assist the member offsetting the cost of paying rent for 2 places, groceries for 2 places, etc.

It may be prudent to have a "hope for the best, plan for the worst" mentality about the whole thing.  What I mean is, you can ask about these things, and hope that you can fit the profile, but I would start planning that it might not happen and doing up a budget that would cover the costs of paying for everything.  That way, if you are prepared to pay for everything, and something is covered, you have a little more room in the financials, but if you are not eligible, you are not stressed out about too much.

I hope everything works out for you, and good luck with your application.

Cheers,

Rev


----------

